# All my friends are in my computer



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

Got this jpeg in an email, from an old friend, who works as a machinist for Caterpillar in Peoria Illinois. We haven't talked in many years, but continue trading joke emails ….










​


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

I'm grateful for all the good folks in LJs

Jim


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

Hi Dan;

You're right about having friends "living" in your computer. I have met so many people through this site, that have become friends. Many more than I do in the "real world".

I guess it's because it's easier to drop someone a line, than it is to get together.

Thank god I finally figured out how to turn this thing on!

Lee


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

I'm amazed with how the lumberjocks society has evolved myself. Great feel-good entertainment. It's fun.


----------



## savannah505 (Jul 31, 2008)

Hey Dan - I think your right, and so is Lee, I've met a lot of great people who are very talented, you among them. Thanks for posting this.


----------



## YorkshireStewart (Sep 20, 2007)

How true, how true. The computer has even taken over Mrs YS's life through her passion for knitting. Over *330,000* members in her network (Ravelry) ! And I thought this was a big group!


----------



## Jcpilot (Jan 6, 2008)

Hi guys. I have just been inspired to look up some old friends that I have not talked to for a while. My wife is in Ravelry too. She loves it. Thanks Dan.


----------



## GaryC (Dec 31, 2008)

Life has sure changed since the onset of this computer critter. Talking to Alistar to the east, Grumpy down under, and folks in my backyard at the same time.


----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)

And do mine …


----------



## thelt (Feb 23, 2009)

I think everybody has hit the nail on the head, pun intended. The folks on LJ are the greatest.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

A wooden network at its best.


----------



## ChicoWoodnut (Dec 15, 2007)

Hey YS,

Isn't that a "Knitwork"?

Sorry, couldn't help it.


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

​


----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

BE CAREFUL DAN, IT MIGHT GET A GRIP ON YOU.


----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

​


----------



## rosewood (Apr 2, 2009)

Wow… i love you guys,
made me smille, thanks for posting it Dan. you are the dude of today.


----------



## YorkshireStewart (Sep 20, 2007)

Thanks Dan; that picture is now my desktop image.

*Chicowoodnut* - Knitwork… we like that!


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

I FEEL LIKE I'VE BEEN DOING THIS FOR AGES


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

​


----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

​


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

​


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

​


----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

[IMG]http://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a221/dazamlwch/holoo.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Odie, more like ogle.


----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)

The Global Facts

Fact: 79,000,000 people are engaged in sex right now.

Fact: 58,000,000 are kissing.

Fact: 37,000,000 are resting after sex.

Fact: 1 Old timer is reading e-mails.

You hang in there sunshine….........


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

The Worlds Largest WoodPecker.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

I've seen that computer before.


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

​


----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

​


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

​


----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)

*Ah technology*


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

​


----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

​


----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

​


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

its amazing where you guys go with the original thread…

one question--DAN am i in your computer?


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

Yes … Matt

You are in my fave-five … >grinz<










​


----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

​


----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)

*Pondering Douglas Bordner's (tool ?) Review.*


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## woodsmithshop (Sep 10, 2008)

I checked out one of the other woodworking forums today, I haven't been on it for awhile, I was reading a blog and one fellow got off thread just a little bit, and the moderator jumped in and straightened him out, I think if that moderator had been reading LJS' for the last few days he would have gone ballistic, it is tame compared to LJ.
Smitty


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

​

















​


----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

​


----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

​


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

http://i184.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid184.photobucket.com/albums/x119/rolslemon/my%20funny%20stuff/badday.flv&sr=1


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

A trucker hauling computers and accessories is driving down the highway late one night when he sees a truck stop on the side of the road. So he decides to pull over.

On aproaching the door he sees a sign that says: NO NERDS.

He shrugs it off and enters. He's greeted by the end of a shotgun barrel in his face. "Are you a nerd?" the bartender asks.

"No, I'm a truck driver," he replies. He's allowed to come in, so he orders a cup of coffee, sits at the bar and drinks it.

While he drinks his coffee, a man walks in wearing his pants up to his chest, a plaid shirt, pocket protector and thick-framed glass.

The bartender pulls out his shotgun and blows him away.

"What the hell did you do that for!?" asks the trucker.

"Well," the bartender answers, "It's nerd season."

"Nerd season?" asks the trucker, confused.

"Yeah. See, the nerd population in this town is getting out of hand, so we've opened up nerd season."

So, with that, the trucker finishes his coffee and goes back on the road.

While he drives the car in front of him suddenly swerves and wrecks.

To avoid becoming part the disaster, he swerves to get out of way. The swerve's to hard. His tractor trailer flips and he dumps his load all over the road.

He gets out of his truck to see nerds coming from all directions grabbing everything they can.

He doesn't know what to do. He's gotta stop this.

Remembering what the bartender told him, he goes back to the truck and pulls out his gun and starts picking them off, one by one.

While doing this, a highway patrol officer starts running after him, waving his arms screaming, "STOP! STOP!"

"What?" the trucker asks, confused, "I thought it was nerd season?"

"Well yeah," the officer answers, "but you can't bait 'em!"


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

​


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

​


----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

​


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

​


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

​


----------



## Sawdust2 (Mar 18, 2007)

Odie

I didn't know that you guys out West knew about Chik-Fil-A

Lee


----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

​


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

[IMG]http://www.funpicsfree.com/photogallery/funny_Pics_041208/fat-man-myspace.gif[/IMG]
*fun pics free.com-Funny Pics*


----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)

*Dear Sexy Bunny 69 …*


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

​


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------

